#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 不認同提議殺害任何生物(包含人類)

## BAKA

如同標題的意見
希望能在部分版面新增【不得提倡殺害任何生物(包含人類)】這條版規。
實際上在下在逛部分版面發現有類似情形，像是用機關槍掃射人類，
咬死人類，人類該死等等等的論調出現。

嘛，會員管理通則中是有這幾點的規定

發表煽動族群紛爭及對立的敏感性政治議題， 並引起會員之糾紛。 
所以說，所謂"人類"在貴論壇上也算是一個族群吧?
那麼像上述的言論不就違反了會員管理通則中的其中一條了嗎?
至少是有會員對此等言論感到不滿，雖然在紛爭出現前就因為會員管理通則的其中一條被和諧掉了。
當然在下也不認同在像是心情版或獸話迷討論版中提議到"想殺人類"這等言論，畢竟這也算是對其他種族的攻擊了吧?
以各位的種族立場想想，如果三不五時出現OO種族很討厭該殺掉的論調，
想必也是很不舒服的吧?
還是說，樂園是個同意非人種族排擠與提議殺害人類的地方呢?

四、發表內容以加害動物、奇幻生物「龍」「獸人」之生命、身體、生存領域之主張或用語 
                使具有獸迷身分的會員產生不安、厭惡之心理感受是不允許的。 

                  例如:  贊同針對「狼」的打獵活動 (狼於許多國家中屬於保育類動物，亦是常見獸迷角色種族) 
那麼，若會員的獸迷身份定義是人類，是不是就不受到這條規則的保障了呢?
啊啊~其實就這條規則來看，
說要把人類咬死或是用機關槍掃射死的也犯了這條規則了呢。
雖然部分會員是用著獸迷角色在活動，
但這並不表示所有的獸全部都是以這個"身份"自居，
為了避免違反另一條版規而導致意見24小時被刪除，這邊就不想說太細了。
雖然就算沒說對方普通也是會被砍就是了XD

至於部分只是單純喜歡獸的人呢?他們看到那些論調就不會反感嗎?
如同各位看到要殺掉OOO動物一樣，多少都會感到不適與不愉快，
同樣都是感到不愉快，但似乎只有一方有著管理通則的保障呢?

基於以上的種種，在下是很希望更能明確的執行這項通則
而不是只做一半，完全袒護獸身份的會員。

----------


## 麻熊

大家都很想逃避現實，把自己成為狼的一部分，排斥人類，
老實來講熊族在這也受到不對等的待遇了，要說我跑錯地方，
為什麼還有龍族跟貓族可以有對等的待遇，
而且說的沒錯，他們想要的只是戰場的勝利，沒有想過他們拿甚麼去戰，
我已經開始對樂園有失望感了，大家心裡只有一句話：[對吳不利者，死！]
他們老是做這種傷害社會的事，我只能期待他們清醒的一天，
要不然這座樂園也只能爛下去了。

----------


## 獠也

同意BAKA，
畢竟自身算是屬於喜歡人類的一邊，
看到樂園中的獸說要殺死人類，
不免覺得那些回文對我來說......很無聊。


TO 麻熊

排斥人類的情況比較常看到，
但是對於熊族的不平等待遇一事，
我沒看過。

如果你說的是樂園中種族數量的問題，
狼之樂園的熊族的確很少，
但如果你的表現很活躍，
熊族也會因你而沾光，
像是樂園中的鵝族只有一人不是嗎??
顯然比熊族少了很多，
但是一聽到這位鵝族的人，
有在樂園中活動的人都會知道是誰。

如真有對待熊族不平等之事，
麻煩請另貼帖子來談，
畢竟這裡討論為不認同提議殺害任何生物(包含人類)。

----------


## M.S.Keith

把角色倒過來其實就一模一樣了。

提倡殺死人類這種觀念就跟提倡殺死狼一樣。
把謀殺掛在嘴邊本來就是種完全沒有品格的行為。

真要說的話，請去照照鏡子，
即使你們自詡為獸，但你不能否認你也是身為人。

還有，這裡並沒有種族歧視，真要說的話，應該是只有對"人"。
何須將自己畫地自限？設定這回事不就是打幾個字罷了？有需要這麼堅持嗎？

----------


## 迷龍

這個論點(或提議)我也表示贊同，

除了與版規相抵觸外，放任諸如此類的話題越開越多，迷龍認為可能無意中加強部分獸迷的反社會情節。

如果因為這部分獸迷，導致樂園給外人的印象變成 "反社會獸族恐怖主義份子聚集地" 的話，對樂園也不是一件好事。

不過，就樂園現有的版面來看，推行這項版規的話，某個版面就會被肅清了吧。基於這一點我想我們需要向他們進行長期的意見交流= =

不管怎麼說，我是贊成這條板規增訂的。

----------


## 上官犬良

完全的贊成www

某些奇怪的言論總是有很重的種族歧視和逃避現實意味

老實說這種言論會不會對某些自主判斷力尚未成型的會員帶來負面影響
是有待商確的
我可不希望獸文化教導種族歧視和逃避現實

關於某些奇怪規矩的話感覺只是此地無銀三百兩囉~
啊,不對
是此地無人2962位(燦 

我是認為
論壇是提供資訊的地方
不論左派.右派.通派的資訊都應該要提供
至少,不應該遏止

現在似乎是遏止的很嚴重呢www




TO:麻熊
我覺得依你的態度ID不管是什麼得到的待遇應該差不多

----------


## Mu Alter

我也贊成新增【不得提倡殺害任何生物(包含人類)】為版規的建議，
不過新增後如何介定違規與否，還有仔細的修訂，
就需要一次更詳細的討論，
那這個就容後再談吧。

我對生命是抱持尊重的態度，
不論是人類，或是其他生物的生命，
都是受到尊重的。

人類為了可以賺錢的皮草而狩獵，虐待動物，
是對生命的不尊重。

我們會對人類為了可以賺錢的皮草而狩獵感到可恥，
我們會對人類虐待動物感到憤怒，
是出自對生命的尊重。

同樣地，
大談如何殘忍地對待人類其實也是對生命的不尊重，
分別只是有沒有實際的做出來。

如果我們也不尊重生命，
我們哪有資格批評人類對動物所做的惡行？

即使人類做了不尊重生命的事，
人類本身都是生命，
所以也是備受尊重的。

總結來說，我也贊成的。

----------


## 那岐

感謝*BAKA*的意見，將針對這個意見與網站管理員做討論與考量後確認調整的可能性。

管理通則評估項目：
＊發表煽動族群紛爭及對立的敏感性政治議題， 並引起會員之糾紛。

討論期間若有相關的建議與想法，也歡迎持續發表與補充。

----------


## 狼王白牙

致 BAKA 及其他會員的意見


*我現在的身分是系統管理員，新規則之制定將留給現任管理員 J.C.*

會員管理通則的最後一部分，的確是一項限制部分言論自由的條款
同時它是故意的設計成僅僅保護動物信仰者的條款。

這樣做的目的只是在提供一個反思 -- 
人類世界中的法律對於動物的保護做得也是單方面、不夠好、不夠快
所以讓我們這些狼友老是要去連署反打獵或反屠殺的法案。

如果以狼的身分來制訂保護自己的法律呢？
是不是也因為人類這種族無絕種之虞，所以不禁止獵殺這物種？
以平衡生態？ 當然我知道不是所有獸友都關心這檔事

反人類嗎？ 很多獸不喜歡的是人類所做的事情
但諸位也無法對他們所提出的問題作出個解決問題的解答
而只是單純想糾正他們「我們都一樣」

也許是因為人類這個集合名詞讓諸位覺得「不要把我包括進去」吧


在維基百科上的這句話的確是我寫的

獸迷（Furry Fandom）的範圍極廣，包含了所謂的「獸人愛好者」、
「動物愛好者」、「布偶裝愛好者」、甚至「動物崇拜及信仰」。

過去我會管理違反這規則的文章，但狼之樂園一開始就是給獸迷的網站
並不是說一定要怎麼個認為自己是獸才叫獸迷

但是諸位所講的，在極少數的動物信仰者中僅僅是一個弱勢文化 
我所知道的他們大概就跟我一樣，喜歡相關創作，偶爾以獸身分講講玩玩

我在這網站上不能違背自己的角色，因為這裡是狼之樂園
網站取了這個名稱後就注定了有主題上的侷限性

最後  希望在 J.C. 接管之後能讓創作文化更加茁壯

----------


## 巴薩查

> 這樣做的目的只是在提供一個反思 -- 
> 人類世界中的法律對於動物的保護做得也是單方面、不夠好、不夠快
> 所以讓我們這些狼友老是要去連署反打獵或反屠殺的法案。
> 
> 如果以狼的身分來制訂保護自己的法律呢？


久而未見就先來點開胃菜就好－－

反思？怎看都是幫自己找保護而已。

要反思，那反思的反思就是這條規則說穿也只是保護自己的脆弱罷了。

如同管理者規則即為法律，在其上之上，網路外的真實世界裡面，很抱歉，將法律規則操弄在手的就是人，如同在這反抗者需屈服於版規一樣，得照著論壇規則玩，沒辦法，誰叫論壇權限是對方的？

而以狼的身份制定保護自己的法律？對不起，無論如何現實就是－－

就算自認獸，但還是活在一個由人類規則所建立起來的世界，很抱歉，在這裡你只能用他們的規則玩，而不是將自己關起來然後像玩扮家家酒般地排解現實空虛。

過度保護只會造就溫室裡的稚嫩嬌花，狼之樂園如果想要在Furry Culture深度上有更進一步的發展，就不能只有充斥著如果的如果文，今天上論壇，講完了發言完了意淫完了，很爽？

惡性循環，思想不成熟者的意淫迴圈，講出來了然後？關機？然後隔天開機再上來YY？那這樣這裡就將只會成為不成熟者自以為是的反社會聚集地罷了，就像好好一座蘭嶼島上堆滿－－核廢料。

其實今天要增設這條規則，只是要讓某些認為－－好吧，不能說反社會，那咱們就說思想尚不成熟者，一點對現實生活更加清楚的認知。

思想成熟點，看清楚自己周圍，去好好重新思考一下外界與自己的關係究竟是什麼，然後找出自己能改變的點，而不是只懂得整天喊討厭，卻也就只是嘴巴喊喊，連半點行動力也沒有。

雖然我也很懷疑要是能思考到這地步，那怎還會整天喊著想砍人，所以小孩子們還是需要震撼教育啊－－

反正老話一句。
*
抱怨那麼多，還不如自己親手去做。*

想修正動物保護法？

那就請加油，習得相關知識與地位，然後從人類中去改變它。

----------


## BAKA

在下不知道是自己的表達能力有問題，還是閣下的理解能力有問題?
明明在下就是提出希望不要再有提倡傷害生命的發言出現呀=D
怎麼扯到獸迷現實法律巴拉巴拉的地方去了呢?
在下反覆看了好幾次還是不能理解狼王想表達的議題呢...

會員管理通則的最後一部分，的確是一項限制部分言論自由的條款 
同時它是故意的設計成僅僅保護動物信仰者的條款。 
>>所以是說非動物信仰者會員不在這規定的保護之下，也就是說非動物信仰者等會員是被唸被刪活該的意思嗎?
如在下理解錯誤了先行致歉，不過狼王這段話給在下確實是這樣的感覺呢。
只要是會員(除了那些惡意違規者)，都該一視同仁的不是嗎?
而且現在也有專為動物信仰者所開的版面了呀。



反人類嗎？ 很多獸不喜歡的是人類所做的事情 
但諸位也無法對他們所提出的問題作出個解決問題的解答 
而只是單純想糾正他們「我們都一樣」

狼王大概沒有很看清他們被糾正的主因吧?
去看看在被糾正之前說要殺人的又有多少個，
難道說糾正他們的獸友都是沒事找麻煩嗎?
就是已經對這種風氣感到厭惡，才挺出來糾正。
不然大可在旁邊看他們就這樣逃避下去。
解決問題，又要有怎麼樣的解決問題的解答呢?
在下不知道在如果假設的議題之中能提什麼解答呢?
如果狼王只看到為了糾正而糾正的這點，想必那些會員都會非常難過的。
因為他們的用意被狼王解讀成在"找麻煩"。

獸迷（Furry Fandom）的範圍極廣，包含了所謂的「獸人愛好者」、 
「動物愛好者」、「布偶裝愛好者」、甚至「動物崇拜及信仰」。 

過去我會管理違反這規則的文章，但狼之樂園一開始就是給獸迷的網站 
並不是說一定要怎麼個認為自己是獸才叫獸迷 

所以說啦~狼王也都這麼說了嘛
這就是在下反對提倡殺害任何生物(包含人類)的重點嘛


結果在下只是要傳達最簡單的訴求，
但是狼王發的文，老實說有一半搞不懂狼王想表達什麼呢~
所以只挑幾個在下比較能解讀的地方回覆了。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我很高興除了我之外很多人都有意識到這個問題，
以前黑臉扮太多了，更新條款後更是讓我很無力。

回歸重點，
既然會員有著對於自我角色認同的自主全，
那就代表都有受到保護的權利，
樂園亦應當以此大前提不分差異的給予所有會員此一保護。
簡言之，
針對會員的保護條款並不應刻意區格人類與動物這兩者的差異，
因為如此一來只會使既存之會員與其論調更為變質。
說起來這是一種類似於，更正確的說─根本就是一般憲法的基本概念，
然則樂園目前並未依此而行，
雖說亦非不可，但確實頗令人驚訝與不解也是不爭的事實。

依狼王目前的論點，
就類似於巴比倫的法律「以牙還牙、以眼還眼」，
因為人類有錯在先，動物亦有進行與其錯誤之相同行為之權利，
不過關於這一點應該是不言自明，
在現今的社會觀念中相當病態，
連我都覺得病態那可見還真是有點糟糕呢。(笑)

不過反過來說，
我並非不能理解狼王的本意，
但或許那牽扯到一部份會員自然淘汰與篩選的敏感問題，
說來說去想必又是篇長篇大論，在此就不多贅述了，
而我也認為這一點應該不能拿來說服一般的會員。

啊啊，
我還真是個有遠見的人呢。(笑)

----------


## wingwolf

同意BAKA的提議
畢竟作爲一個數目相當龐大變異相當多的種群
各種各樣的人都有
如果就這樣一竿子全部打死
不僅會讓一部分人看了不舒服，也冤枉了很多的好人
更不用再說上升到“大家都是生命”這個層次了

但是我有一個問題
這裏所述的都僅僅是將“人類”作爲一個整體的時候
那麽在遇到這樣的人，這樣的事的時候
*友善*地*勸阻*那些人“放下屠刀，立地成佛”明顯有些不太可能
這種時候，詛咒、傷感和憤怒才是比較正常的吧，而這種憤怒通常會很容易地遷移到全人類頭上去
那麽如果這種針對性的發泄都要阻止的話
是不是也太過了？

希望如果制定成規則的話也能考慮一下以上問題（會不會太麻煩了？……）


P.S.
我發現……



> 三、每位同好的獸迷身分產生原因及投入情感程度皆不相同， 
>                 請尊重每位版友的角色及精神層面， 隨意加以否定質疑是不允許的 
> 
>                   例如:    不得暗示、彰顯、或糾正其他會員承認自己只是普通的人類。


這只版龜快被踩死了……誰來救救他？

----------


## 上官犬良

個人比較希望大家是評論事件而不是總族(撇頭

當一個事件是不正當時
那要遏止的應該是事件本身,而不是參與事件的甲乙兩方
當然做出事情的人(甲方)也要負責,但那只是個體

舉個例子:人獵殺狼
在這個例子裡,人是甲方而狼是乙方
所以可以說是甲方獵殺乙方

當人類獵殺狼這件事在這裡受到譴責時
同時卻也彌漫著鼓勵,贊同狼獵殺人類
在這個例子裡,狼是甲方而人是乙方

同樣的甲方獵殺乙方,同樣的事件
一面贊同一面斥責
很有趣的現象喔?

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 但是我有一個問題
> 這裏所述的都僅僅是將“人類”作爲一個整體的時候
> 那麽在遇到這樣的人，這樣的事的時候
> *友善*地*勸阻*那些人“放下屠刀，立地成佛”明顯有些不太可能
> 這種時候，詛咒、傷感和憤怒才是比較正常的吧，而這種憤怒通常會很容易地遷移到全人類頭上去
> 那麽如果這種針對性的發泄都要阻止的話
> 是不是也太過了？


以Piaget於1967年的理論中，
我會說這是青少年式的理想主義(idealism)，
在當代有一個較新的說法稱之為"中二病"。
如果你認為中二病是值得被發揚光大的，那麼我當然就對這個論點無話可說。
在並非我所提出的這個前提之下，
意味著版規同時有著修正會員不正確用字遣詞，
而修正過於範論的言詞便應視於理所當然，以憤怒等等之名亦無其所用。
針對事件本身無須友善或勸說，
重點是堅定合宜、有所立場而不稱偏頗的進行評斷這才是正確的態度。

同樣針對那條版規，
在論戰當中我認為是極其不適，
因為它明顯的保護了某一種立場，而非單純的修正某種不宜，
使的某一辯方或反方失去基本可立足的論點，
也形成了某種壓迫性的局面，亦是使此篇所討論之議題擴大的原因之一。

這版規的邏輯謬誤與現在所討論主題一樣，
如果一獸迷對其人類身份亦有相當之認同性，
那麼其他會員對於人類之非理性中傷與攻擊亦是對他人之不尊重。
老實說就算不用這種方式推演，
以不謹慎的態度進行中傷本身就是對攻擊族群之不尊重，
根本無關乎種族問題。

----------


## 那岐

在此對*BAKA*以及其他會員的意見表示感謝。


根據*BAKA*所提之意見「反對提倡殺害任何生物(包含人類)」
並希望改善版面中有關任何鼓吹、煽動殺害任何生物(包含人類)之言論部分，
與論壇管理員討論後，結果如下：

有關違背「發表煽動族群紛爭及對立的敏感性政治議題，並引起會員之糾紛。」之言論部分
目前考量「狼之樂園」論壇中擁有兩大類型會員，其中的"不喜人類行為"的會員，因經常於論壇中發表反人類立場的文章，
引起部分會員反感，為預防雙方類型會員因文章的言論產生不快，因此將略異動管理通則之內容。

＊任何文章內容，新設立不得有鼓吹、煽動殺害任何生物(包含人類)等，疑似觸犯法律邊緣之文句，
且不得於文章中使用過度"泛指"之言論，以示尊重其他會員，避免敏感話題產生。

範例1「含有鼓吹、煽動殺害任何生物之內容：
主題文章為撲殺狼群的新聞報導，而會員發表回覆為「人類怎麼可以這樣做，我們也去撲殺流浪漢好了！一起來獵殺他們！」

允許的言論範例
會員發表回覆為「這些撲殺狼的人還有下這個規定的人真討厭，好想殺了他們！」

範例2「過度使用"泛指"之言論」
主題文章為虐殺貓咪致死的新聞報導，而會員發表回覆為「變態！所有人類都該死，反正人類很多。」

允許的言論範例
會員發表回覆為「這個人真變態，應該用他對貓咪的方法對待他！」


未來在執行以上管理異動之同時，也希望部分不喜此類型言論的會員多多包含，如仍發現類似違反以上相關規定內容時，
歡迎使用狼之樂園中的「會員舉報」功能來進行檢舉動作，切勿違反管理通則中，不得暗示、彰顯、或糾正其他會員承認自己是人類。

對於以上預計異動規定的部分，有任何疑問或是建議，也歡迎在此篇討論中回覆進行討論，
若無任何問題，將會於*近期發佈公告後開始實施*，再次感謝大家的建議。

----------


## wingwolf

同意此修正

剛才又想了一下，
的確，不管引起憤怒的原因是怎樣
“遷怒”本身就是不正確的行爲
同時也就不能被認可

新的規定很合理
有了範例也更明了
這樣的處理方式應該是對兩方都好  :Very Happy:

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

嗯，如果依照那歧的範例來看，
這樣的審核標準確實符合一般常理，
也保持了相當的中立，
如果未來相關文章之辦理如同這裡所提出之邏輯，
那麼我會說這是尚可接受、
以目前而言尚稱足以解決問題的處理辦法。

也就是說目前支持，
但這標準還處於過渡期，
未來應該有再做修正調整之必要性。

同時向wingwolf道個歉，
我在前篇文章之語氣欠佳，
你還願意接受此一論點，深感謝意。

----------

